

Tiny Little Elevator Simulator (Qt) - aminbandali
http://aminbandali.com/elevator-simulator-version-one/
I coded this about 9 months ago. A lot has changed. I&#x27;ve learned a lot more. The code might look ridiculous to you, but I thought someone might find it useful! ^_^
======
ntumlin
Just looking at elevator.cpp briefly, it seems like some comments are
unnecessary, e.g., stating that the constructor is the constructor. Also, I
was confused by the switch statement that took a boolean and had a case for
true and false. Why didn't you use an if statement?

~~~
mistercow
>Also, I was confused by the switch statement that took a boolean and had a
case for true and false. Why didn't you use an if statement?

You know, it never occurred to me to do that, but I think there may be times
when that would be a clearer idiom than an if statement (as long as you put
"default:" immediately after "case true:"). I always feel like the order of
clauses in an if-else gives a sense of privilege to whichever case is handled
first, but there's less of that sense with a switch statement.

In particular, I think it might be a good alternative to conditionals on non-
boolean arguments. For example, instead of:

    
    
        if(countDown) {
            countDown--;
        } else {
            blastOff();
        }
    

You could use:

    
    
        switch (countDown) {
            case 0:
                blastOff();
                break;
            default:
                countDown--;
        }

------
scrumper
There's something about elevators and early-stage computer science students. I
remember that writing a lift scheduling algorithm was a really popular project
at my school. I think it's because in the arrogance of youth we think that the
only reason people have to wait for elevators is because Otis hasn't embraced
the computer age. With just a little application of programming skill
everything could be so much better. Never mind that it's actually really
hard...

This isn't a dig at the poster; it just sparked some memories.

------
guidopallemans
We had to make this as a "practicum" in our computer science class.

This is what I made in about 5 hours (java)

[https://gist.github.com/brambram/6261967](https://gist.github.com/brambram/6261967)

(it was made in 2 sessions, in the 2nd session we had to expand the elevator
code so it supported 2D movement)

~~~
aminbandali
Wow! This is pretty cool! A lot better than mine :p congrats and thanks for
sharing!

